# Hello Everyone



## seafaringal (Jan 8, 2009)

Last April I purchased my first boat on a whim, not realizing that I was entering into a deep love and long relationship with water and wind. It was the beginning of great new adventure. My then Captain and I had dreams of restoring the 25 y/o beauty, Seafarer 26 (McCurdy & Rhodes) and sailing off into the sunset. Well the Captain has sailed off on his own and I, the proud owner of Solistre (a play on words, sun and sea salt), am currently nearing completion of my 101 and 103. In the few short months of ownership, I have learned much and done much. The wood trim was refinished by moi and I have brought her down from Ct. to the Chesapeake Bay were she is currently on the hard, sleeping in the snow till my return.

My goals are to successfully complete 101-105 before March. I am on a work contract in California and my lessons are in the waters by the Channel Islands. I hope to return to Maryland in early March.

I hope to find a liveaboard community somewhere along the western shores of the Chesapeake near the Pasadena-Annapolis area. I'm open to any input on anything from you more seasoned sailors.

Seafaringal


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Sounds like a sound plan. 
Other than the fact that the Captain jumped ship, you are well on your way to becoming........ "Hooked". (another _bad _attempt at a play on words) 
Best of luck to you and in all of your adventures.
I am sure others will chime in from your local cruising grounds, there are plenty of them around here, but I am not one of them.
Welcome aboard.


----------



## seafaringal (Jan 8, 2009)

sailortjk1 said:


> Sounds like a sound plan.
> Other than the fact that the Captain jumped ship, you are well on your way to becoming........ "Hooked". (another _bad _attempt at a play on words)
> Best of luck to you and in all of your adventures.
> I am sure others will chime in from your local cruising grounds, there are plenty of them around here, but I am not one of them.
> Welcome aboard.


Thank you sailorjk1. 
I am already hooked, going on several day sails over the next few days, buying books, asking questions... I'm a late bloomer but a quick learner.
I'm my own Captain now


----------



## ckgreenman (Aug 22, 2008)

Welcome to Sailnet. Glad to have you aboard.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Welcome aboard! Glad to have you here.

- CD


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

Welcome to sailnet. I trust that it will be an informative resource for you. Other than the personal strife involved in the loss of your Port Captain, (all shipping companies have them.) you'll find that you're best Captain of your own vessel. It's much easier to find and train a Mate than it is to take on a Captain. It certainly sounds like you're on the right path to that end.

Look up SailChick in these pages; she's similarly fixated and is currently investigating banging hulls in racing out in the Chicago area. We're all scared of her because she yells a lot.


----------



## craigtoo (Aug 17, 2007)

seafaringal said:


> Last April I purchased my first boat on a whim, not realizing that I was entering into a deep love and long relationship with water and wind. It was the beginning of great new adventure. My then Captain and I had dreams of restoring the 25 y/o beauty, Seafarer 26 (McCurdy & Rhodes) and sailing off into the sunset. Well the Captain has sailed off on his own and I, the proud owner of Solistre (a play on words, sun and sea salt), am currently nearing completion of my 101 and 103. In the few short months of ownership, I have learned much and done much. The wood trim was refinished by moi and I have brought her down from Ct. to the Chesapeake Bay were she is currently on the hard, sleeping in the snow till my return.
> 
> My goals are to successfully complete 101-105 before March. I am on a work contract in California and my lessons are in the waters by the Channel Islands. I hope to return to Maryland in early March.
> 
> ...


Hi Sea,

Welcome to Sailnet! I keep my boat about 10 minutes (by car) from Annapolis on the Magothy River. Just outside of Pasadena in Severna Park.

Magothy Marina

It's a great Marina with good Live-aboard amenities. If you have any questions, don't hesitate to PM me. (I don't live aboard there but many do.)

Additionally, I'm a member of a really great and fun club in the area.

Welcome to YCCSC's Web Site

Glad to have you.

All the very best,
Craig


----------



## seafaringal (Jan 8, 2009)

ckgreenman said:


> Welcome to Sailnet. Glad to have you aboard.


Thanks, great to be finally here.


----------



## seafaringal (Jan 8, 2009)

Cruisingdad said:


> Welcome aboard! Glad to have you here.
> 
> - CD


Thank you kindly. When I get a chance I'll post some piccies.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Welcome to the asylum Sea.


----------



## erps (Aug 2, 2006)

What's 101-105? Is that a form of education that doesn't require trial and error and breaking a lot of stuff?


----------



## ckgreenman (Aug 22, 2008)

erps said:


> What's 101-105? Is that a form of education that doesn't require trial and error and breaking a lot of stuff?


Hehehe. No the breaking things comes later 

I'm gonna go out on a limb here and say she means the ASA Saling classes 101 through 105


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

Welcome to the Sailnut forum. Don't mind the drooling & the babbling, you'll get used to it  

There will be a test on the effectiveness of solar and wind. You can read up on it in your spare time.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Welcome aboard. You'll also find live aboard space on Back Creek in Annapolis (hopefully Eryka will fill you in on that). You're apparent attitude would indicate you are well on your way to making a successful transition. Best wishes that it becomes what you seek.


----------



## seafaringal (Jan 8, 2009)

craigtoo said:


> Hi Sea,
> 
> Welcome to Sailnet! I keep my boat about 10 minutes (by car) from Annapolis on the Magothy River. Just outside of Pasadena in Severna Park.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much Craig. I will definitely check them out.


----------



## seafaringal (Jan 8, 2009)

erps said:


> What's 101-105? Is that a form of education that doesn't require trial and error and breaking a lot of stuff?


ASA certifications (101 basic kielboat, 103 coastal cruising, 104 bareboat chartering, 105 Coastal Navigation). Marina Sailing School in Oxnard, Ca. Great school and Ryan, my instructor is way cool. Haven't broken anything yet but lots of trial and error!


----------



## seafaringal (Jan 8, 2009)

PBzeer said:


> Welcome aboard. You'll also find live aboard space on Back Creek in Annapolis (hopefully Eryka will fill you in on that). You're apparent attitude would indicate you are well on your way to making a successful transition. Best wishes that it becomes what you seek.


Thanks John. Currently my boat is in Deale at great marina that allows liveaboards but it's a little out of the way from where I am looking for work. I have a lot of inquiries (and a lot of motivation).


----------



## seafaringal (Jan 8, 2009)

xort said:


> Welcome to the Sailnut forum. Don't mind the drooling & the babbling, you'll get used to it
> 
> There will be a test on the effectiveness of solar and wind. You can read up on it in your spare time.


Will do! Thanks.


----------



## erps (Aug 2, 2006)

seafaringal said:


> ASA certifications (101 basic kielboat, 103 coastal cruising, 104 bareboat chartering, 105 Coastal Navigation). Marina Sailing School in Oxnard, Ca. Great school and Ryan, my instructor is way cool. Haven't broken anything yet but lots of trial and error!


Doh! You mean I could have learned from someone else's experience/mistakes? But then you won't be able to tell stories that start out with words similar too: "did I tell you about the time I almost died......"


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

One thing you might think about, unless you already have a job lined up, is finding a job, then a marina.


----------



## stpabr (Dec 20, 2008)

Welcome, 
I'm new also and have decided to get back to the sailing life, which I gave up before getting married and having children...Well the children are grown uo, and the wife is X number 3. 
Thinking 'bout selling the house and giving the X her share and finding a liveaboard...


----------



## seafaringal (Jan 8, 2009)

PBzeer said:


> One thing you might think about, unless you already have a job lined up, is finding a job, then a marina.


Yes, I'm working on it. Damn economy.


----------



## seafaringal (Jan 8, 2009)

stpabr said:


> Welcome,
> I'm new also and have decided to get back to the sailing life, which I gave up before getting married and having children...Well the children are grown uo, and the wife is X number 3.
> Thinking 'bout selling the house and giving the X her share and finding a liveaboard...


Yep, thought about that too except for those two gals in college it would be nice to be mortgage free...


----------

